# GUANGZHOU | Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower | 330m | 1083ft | 53 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> the 500m tower is looking upside down


It is just a render model for display.

We still had to wait for the confirmation of the 500 m project.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Another new render, not confirmed yet.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 185607 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-14


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

A render of the area in 2060 or something 😅 
posted on gaoloumi by 

用镜头记录世界


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The final render of this project 



















photo from gaoloumi 2021-4-9

The construction site render in the below photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Project Design Approval Notice by Guangzhou Urban Plan Bureau 2021-4-8


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

render


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!


http://imgur.com/a/rGBHZq9


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A Chicagoan said:


> I had a dream that this building was already U/C... weird!


My dream has come true... I never expected this building to be U/C so soon!


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Official Project Construction Starting Ceremony 2021-6-11












render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

地标开工！中新知识塔预计2025年办公区竣工_广州日报大洋网


6月11日，在知识城九龙湖湖畔，中新知识塔主体工程正式开工。



news.dayoo.com






Construction plan:

2021-12-30: foundation completed
2023-12-30: main structure completed
2025: project completed and open for business


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!!!


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Munwon said:


> UC!!!


I knew you would write it😂


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous design, it should be a 400 meter building 

I like a three-pointed star shape buildings like this
















World Heritage Centre - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

330 metres 53 floors so easy for building only take three years to complete after basements done in 2022.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-12 by 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 15 by qrx12340


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-8-17


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by shuidaoajiu from gaoloumi 2021-9-7


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
land reclamation?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The latest Jiulong Lake CBD render


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

It's impressive that mega redevelopments like this one will be able to attract such an enormous demand in a peripheral area of the city


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 强


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 27 by chenjh09 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

lawdefender said:


> The latest Jiulong Lake CBD render
> 
> View attachment 2037843
> 
> ...


😍😍😍😍


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by 185607


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-16 by 淼森


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-30 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-04 by dengjunying


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

fast progress


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

It was dirt a month ago!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-07 by Owen__Zhu


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-11-9


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

No core, such a different construction method than other Chinese projects


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of this amazing tower!





Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower | 3D Warehouse


The Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower is a 330 m / 1,083 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Guangzhou, China. Construction on the 53 floor tower began in 2021, and will be completed by 2025




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 21 by 185607 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-26 by dengjunying


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

added to SSP: Jiulong Lake Knowledge Tower, Guangzhou - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 185607 from gaoloumi 2021-12-12


----------



## nlosborne (Mar 30, 2013)

This may be slightly off-topic, but I wanted to post this to find out if it is true. According to this article, China has banned skyscrapers over 250 meters from being built in any city. Is this correct? If so, then how are there seemingly dozens of super tall buildings under construction right now?









China limits construction of 'super high-rise buildings'


The decision is being seen as part of a larger bid to crackdown on vanity projects.



www.bbc.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

nlosborne said:


> This may be slightly off-topic, but I wanted to post this to find out if it is true. According to this article, China has banned skyscrapers over 250 meters from being built in any city. Is this correct? If so, then how are there seemingly dozens of super tall buildings under construction right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted something about this the other day. It's only for cities under 4million ppl I think. That may not be an approximate number. But cities with a certain amount of ppl they say don't need 400m buildings.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume that buildings between 200m-250m are still allowed in cities under 4million, am I right?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-17 by dengjunying


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like 3-pointed star floor plate buildings


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 06 by chenjh09


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-10 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-26 by dengjunying


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by dengjunying on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

good progress


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-17 by 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 01 by alunx


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, we see the structure above the ground


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-12 by babby_bei


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 25 by 大家姐


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 08 by dengjunying


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A few days old

2022-05-25 by BP.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-30 by alunx


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Arubi on Gaoloumi:*

















*Posted by 大家姐 on Gaoloumi:*


----------

